# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  نرم افزار برای چک پورت های باز

## bernadet730

سلام دوستان
میشه بگویید با چه نرم افزاری می توان پورت های باز رو شناسایی کرد و چطوری آنها را بست؟
باتشکر
تازه وارد

----------


## sayana

اگه یه برنامه عادی میخواین که رایگان هم بشه دانلود کنین از اینترنت Zone Alarm رو امتحان کنین  برنامه 3 Monitor SoftWare هم بدک نیست در ضمن اگه اطلاعات بیشتری بخواین می تونین تو همین بخش یا بخش هکران محترم دنبالش بگردین قبلا دوستان دیگری هم سوالهای مشابهی پرسیده اند 
موفق باشید

----------


## Gladiator

با سلام

شما از برنامه Lan guard استفاده کن . و 100 البته هر چیز که خانوم سایانا بگه نمیشه روش حرفی زد . پس :

هر چی خانوم سایانا بگه همونه .

----------


## sayana

گلادیاتور جان از لطفت ممنونم  :wink:  ولی بهتره به حرف کاربر طلایی (گلادیاتور) گوش کنی  :wink:  هم دنیاتو تضمین کردی هم آخرتتو   :wink:

----------


## Afshinpour

یک برنامه نقلی و کوچیک که نه احتیاج به اینستال کردن داره و نه هیچی. من خودم واقعا از امکاناتی که داره راضی هستم. با اون کارهایی مثل :   اسکن کردن آی پی با یک گروه از آی پی ها مثلا بین   100.100.100.1 تا 100.100.100.255 یا پرت ها و .... رو آدم خیلی سریع و راحت میتونه انجام بده. 

از اینجا هم میشه داون لودش کرد : حجمش هم 106 کیلو بایت هست 

http://ipscan.sourceforge.net/ipscan.exe

البته مثل برنامه هایی که دوستان اشاره کردن پیشرفته نیست ولی واقعا عالی کار میکنه. 

بستن پرتها رو هم میشه باز هم با یک برنامه نقلی تر مثل port blocker کرد ولی پرتها الکی باز نمیشن !! مثلا وقتی شما آوت لوک رو برای میل هاتون باز میکنی همراه با اون پرت SMTP هم باز میشه چون برنامه به این پرت احتیاج داره.

----------


## vorojakt

آقای افشین پور من با port Blocker  نتونستم پورت 139 رو ببندم 
چطور میشه این پورت رو بست .
من خوندم که باید netbio روی سیستم نصب کنم علتش چیه؟

----------


## Afshinpour

اگر پرت بلوکر نتونسته این برنامه این کار رو میکنه :

http://www.personal-computer-tutor.c...139Blocker.exe

جدای از تعریفهای قلمبه سلمبه ای که برای Netbios میشه کرد خیلی راحت میشه گفت که نت بایوس از اسم کامپیوتر در برقراری ارتباط بین عضوهای دیگه در شبکه استفاده میکنه و مخفف : 
Network Basic Input Output System 

هستش.

پس برنامه هایی که از اون استفاده میکنن میتونن با استفاده از اون (در حقیقت با استفاده از آی پی) با کامپیوتر های دیگه در شبکه ارتباط برقرار کنن.

----------


## vorojakt

آقاب افشین پور از راهنمایی تون ممنونم 
من اینو نصب کردم و خودش هم اعلام میکنه که این پورت رو بسته ولی من از کجا مطمئن بشم که این پورت بسته است 
من با LAN GURAD  کار کردم این پورتو میاره ، حالا نمی دو نم باید بیاره یا نه؟
یک سئوال دیگه وقتی که 139 بسته باشه دستور زیر نتیجه اش چی می شه؟
NBTSTAT -A  IPADDRESS   
دیگه روم نمیشه سئوال بپرسم بقیه اش دفعه بعد... :roll:  :P  :?  :(  :o

----------


## vorojakt

آقای افشین پور من با این نرم افزار چک کردم 
http://grc.com/x/ne.dll?rh1ck2l2
ولی پورت 139 را open  نمایش می دهد.

----------


## Afshinpour

وروجک جان

یه  فایروال نصب کن و خیال خودت رو راحت کن. 

اون برنامه آی پی اسکنر رو که من اون بالا آدرسش رو نوشتم رو داون لود کن و یه امتحانی هم با اون بکن اگر باز هم پرت رو باز نشون میده یه فایروال نصب کن تا خیالت راحت بشه.

----------


## saraweblog

هیچ نرم افزاری به خوبی languard نیست کارش بیسته

----------


## nasser-b

بهترین اسکنر برای اسکن کردن کلاینت GFI LANguard Network Security Scanner هستش بعد از اسکن بستگی به نوع آسیب پذیری می تونی کار انجام بدی
مثلا اگر پورت 135 باز باشه و کامپبوتر از آسیب پذبری decom برخوردار باشه می تونی از اکسپلویتهاای که برای این آسیب پذیری نوشته شدند استفاده کنی.

----------

